

"My employees asked me, was it my company or our company" - linvin
http://forbesindia.com/article/fourth-anniversary-special/anand-deshpande-my-employees-asked-me-was-it-my-company-or-our-company/35363/1

======
michaelpinto
Great article, loved this "It became apparent to me that if I have to operate
as the CEO of the company, I have to stop writing programs because there were
other people who could do that. I should become more sales-oriented, someone
who will meet customers more frequently and manage the team rather than write
code."

------
linvin
Some of these observations and learnings are indeed timeless, and not
dependent on the current fashions and trends...

